

News.YC open-sourced - pg
http://arclanguage.org/item?id=3426

======
Remmy
We've found an interesting use for it in our offices already. I tossed it on
our main server and we're using it in conjunction with our version control
system to keep track of who is working on what, what has been completed, and
to ask questions if someone needs help with something. We are also using the
voting aspect to present new ideas. If a majority of us have voted yes, it is
then added to our queue of features.

Thank you very much. As most of use are used to social bookmarking sites, it
integrated in to the work flow beautifully.

------
mixmax
OK boys start inventing those modding algorithms.

Let's see if the last weeks talk of fluff has been just that, or whether
someone here can come up with something great. My intuition says yes...

~~~
Alex3917
Theoretically there could be dozens of news.yc front pages, each based off a
different algorithm but all drawing from the same new page. Then you could
vote front pages up or down, with the algorithm of the currently-winning front
page hot swapping with the the previous algorithm. Of course you would need to
do the same to select the algorithm that controlled the gravity on the
algorithm voting page, to make sure that people didn't vote for fluff
algorithms. And so on. Maybe the ideal news.yc is just news.yc all the way
down.

------
pg
Ultimately (after some refactoring and removal of YC-specific stuff) it turns
out to be 1411 LOC.

~~~
zearles
PrettySocial (<http://www.prettysocial.net/>) is 1367 lines of python code.
Glad to see my code is relatively succinct :)

~~~
victorkryukov
Interesting! I especially like how you handle automatic image extraction - is
it open-sourced?

------
brett
If anyone else gets curious about the hardcoded in domain that gets you auto-
banned, I'll state what should have been obvious and say that it _really_
isn't worth it.

~~~
jey
At least now I can say that I've been rick rolled by PG himself.

~~~
PStamatiou
i just had to go digging in news.arc and find that url..gah

------
TheTarquin
Awesome to hear! I've been poking at lisp dialects a lot lately and it'll be
nice to have a the code of an Arc-based system that I've used before.

Possibly just me, but just staring at code listings alone doesn't do much for
me. But picking through the code of something I can then go play with in the
wild is a huge help.

Thanks again!

------
run4yourlives
As an outsider: Well done Paul. It takes a lot to open source a working
application.

------
PStamatiou
This is awesome. Great work Paul. just got it working with mzscheme v352:
<http://flickr.com/photos/pauls/2290165597/sizes/l/>

------
fiaz
Definitely a cool thing. I wish I didn't stop with my Scheme programming 3
years after my SICP class! It would have helped dive into all this LISP
code...

...now if only PG would share with us how to grow an online community of
thinkers...

------
eusman
this action would really make me spend some time, at some point, with Arc by
trying to understand the code

